# *·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~مولم وايضا رائع ·~****·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~*



## mase7ya (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*مؤلم أن تضحك وعيناك تصرخ بالدموع ولكن .


رائع أن تبتسم عندما ينتظر منك الآخرون البكاء

*·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~*


مؤلم أن تبتسم بوجه الجارح فقط ..منعا للإحراج ولازدحام المكان ولكن .


رائع أن تبتسم وأنت تتمزق ...منعا للقطيعة و حفاظاللعلاقات


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~*

مؤلم أن تجلس بين الناس تضحك تبتسم ....... وأنت تختنق 

ولكن رائع أن تحتضرلتمنح الآخرين ضحكة صافية وابتسامة مشجعه


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~*


مؤلم أن تنتظركلمة تشجيع ... أو ابتسامة حنان .. وتحيا بدون حبيب ولكن..


رائع أن تشجع وتقف بصف كل انسان وتكون حنونا معطاء متضامنا مع كل البشر


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~*


مؤلم أن تعطيهم ماكان ملكك و كان بيديك .... برضاك و رغما عنك ولكن.. 


رائع طعم التضحية في سبيل من تحب ومن لاتحب


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~*


مؤلم أن تبكي بمفردك .. وأشد إيلاما أن لا تجد من يفهم سبب بكائك ويقدره ولكن.. 


رائع الإيمان بالفرج القريب والرب الرحيم


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~*



مؤلم أن يموت حلمك وتنتحر آمالك ... وتسافر حبيبتك ولكن.. 


ما أروع الإيمان والتسليم بالقدر والتأكد من رحمة الله بالبشر


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~*


مؤلم أن تعاندك الدنيا......و متعب أن تتحداك الظروف ولكن.. 


تأكد أن الحياة تركع أمامك عندما تجدك تبتسم لما تفعلها بك


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~**·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~*

ابتسم بوجه الحياة تفهم العالم وتقبل الناس كما هم لا كما تريدهم أنت...
تحدى ألازمات.. وقاوم الصفعات واخيرا ابتسم بوجه الكوارث مهما..... كانت مؤلمه فهي بالكاد ستخجل منك ...... وتولي مُدبره*



*م
ن
ق
و
ل*


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~مولم وايضا رائع ·~****·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~**

*مؤلم أن تجلس بين الناس تضحك تبتسم ....... وأنت تختنق 

ولكن رائع أن تحتضرلتمنح الآخرين ضحكة صافية وابتسامة مشجعه*


بجد موضوع هاااايل 
ميرسى اوى اوى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~مولم وايضا رائع ·~****·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~**

*



مؤلم أن تبكي بمفردك .. وأشد إيلاما أن لا تجد من يفهم سبب بكائك ويقدره ولكن.. 


رائع الإيمان بالفرج القريب والرب الرحيم

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كتيييييييييييييييييييييير كنت بحس الاحساس دا *

*كان قبل تعرفى على المنتدى *

*شكرآ على الموضوع الروووووووووووعة*

*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## MarMar2004 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~مولم وايضا رائع ·~****·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~**

موضوع رائع ومؤلم في نفس لوقت 
موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mase7ya (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~مولم وايضا رائع ·~****·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~**

*MarMar وفراشة و mrmr 

شكرا لمرروركم*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~مولم وايضا رائع ·~****·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~**

موضوع جمييييييييل جدا جدا

شكرا ليك يا مسيحية

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christin (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~مولم وايضا رائع ·~****·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~**

*موضوع رائع 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~مولم وايضا رائع ·~****·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~**

مؤلم أن تجلس بين الناس تضحك تبتسم ....... وأنت تختنق

ولكن رائع أن تحتضرلتمنح الآخرين ضحكة صافية وابتسامة مشجعه


موضوع جميل 

شكراااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## fullaty (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~مولم وايضا رائع ·~****·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~**

*ابتسم بوجه الحياة تفهم العالم وتقبل الناس كما هم لا كما تريدهم أنت...
تحدى ألازمات.. وقاوم الصفعات واخيرا ابتسم بوجه الكوارث مهما..... كانت مؤلمه فهي بالكاد ستخجل منك ...... وتولي مُدبره​*

*حاضر ونصيحه لاتترك بجد دى خلاصه حياتنا 
ربنا يباركك يا مسيحيه ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## *malk (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~مولم وايضا رائع ·~****·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~**

مؤلم أن تبكي بمفردك .. وأشد إيلاما أن لا تجد من يفهم سبب بكائك ويقدره ولكن.. 


رائع الإيمان بالفرج القريب والرب الرحيم

 جميييييييييييل اوى


----------



## mase7ya (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~مولم وايضا رائع ·~****·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~**

*R0O0O0KY و* 
*christin  و

w_candyshop_s 
وفيبى   
و
keky  

شكرا على مرروركم الرائع 


*


----------



## sunny man (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~مولم وايضا رائع ·~****·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~**

*ابتسم بوجه الحياة تفهم العالم وتقبل الناس كما هم لا كما تريدهم أنت...
تحدى ألازمات.. وقاوم الصفعات واخيرا ابتسم بوجه الكوارث مهما..... كانت مؤلمه فهي بالكاد ستخجل منك ...... وتولي مُدبره*

*شكرا على هذه الكلمات الجميلة*


----------



## mase7ya (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: *·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~مولم وايضا رائع ·~****·~-.¸¸,.-~****·~-.¸¸,.-~**



sunny man قال:


> *ابتسم بوجه الحياة تفهم العالم وتقبل الناس كما هم لا كما تريدهم أنت...
> تحدى ألازمات.. وقاوم الصفعات واخيرا ابتسم بوجه الكوارث مهما..... كانت مؤلمه فهي بالكاد ستخجل منك ...... وتولي مُدبره*
> 
> *شكرا على هذه الكلمات الجميلة*




*شكرا على مرورك sunny man *


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2008)

** مؤلم ولاكن **

** مؤلمة ولكـــــــــــــــــــن رائعة * *​

*مؤلم أن*​


*تضحك وعيناك تصرخ بالدموع*​ 

*ولكن *​ 

*رائع أن تبتسم عندما ينتظر منك الآخرون البكاء*​ 

*مؤلم أن*​ 

*تبتسم بوجه الجارح فقط ..منعا للإحراج ولازدحام المكان*​ 

*ولكن *​ 

*رائع أن تبتسم وأنت تتمزق ...منعا للقطيعة و حفاظا للعلاقات*​ 
*مؤلم أن*​ 
*تجلس بين الناس تضحك تبتسم ....... وأنت تختنق*​ 
*ولكن*​ 
*رائع أن تحتضر لتمنح الآخرين ضحكة صافية وابتسامة مشجعه*​ 

*مؤلم أن*​ 
*تنتظر كلمة تشجيع ... أو ابتسامة حنان .. وتحيا بدون حبيب*​ 
*ولكن*​ 
*رائع أن تشجع وتقف بصف كل انسان وتكون حنونا معطاء متضامنا مع كل بشر*​ 
*مؤلم أن*​ 
*تعطيهم ما كان ملكك و كان بيديك .... برضاك و رغما عنك*​ 
*ولكن*​ 
*رائع طعم التضحية في سبيل من تحب ومن لا تحب*​ 

*مؤلم أن*​ 
*تبكي بمفردك .. وأشد إيلاما أن لا تجد من يفهم سبب بكائك ويقدره*​ 
*ولكن*​ 
*رائع الإيمان بالفرج القريب والرب الرحيم*​ 
*مؤلم أن*​ 
*تسافر مبتعداً ولا تجد من يودعك ولا تظن أن أحدا ينتظر عودتك*​ 
*ولكن*​ 
*ما أروع أن تلقاهم ناسين مسامحا صافحا متجاهلا غدرهم فأنت اكبر من حماقاتهم*​ 

*مؤلم ان*
*يموت حلمك وتنتحر آمالك ... وتسافر حبيبتك*​ 
*ولكن*​ 
*ما أروع الإيمان والتسليم بالقدر والتأكد من رحمة الله بالبشر*​ 
*مؤلم أن*​ 
*تعاندك الدنيا......و متعب أن تتحداك الظروف*​ 
*ولكن*​ 
*تأكد أن الحياة تركع أمامك عندما تجدك تبتسم لما تفعله بك*​ 
*ابتسم*​ 
*بوجه الحياة تفهم العالم وتقبل الناس كما هم لا كما تريدهم أنت...*
*تحدى ألازمات.. وقاوم الصفعات*​ 
*واخيرا*​ 
*ابتسم بوجه الكوارث مهما..... كانت مؤلمه*
*فهي بالكاد ستخجل منك ...... وتولي مدبره*​​


----------



## candy shop (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: * مؤلم ولاكن **



> رائع أن تشجع وتقف بصف كل انسان وتكون حنونا معطاء متضامنا مع كل بشر
> 
> 
> مؤلم أن
> ...



رائع جداااااااااااااااااا يا بيتر

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك


ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: * مؤلم ولاكن **

بجد موضوع جميل جدا يا بيتر ومؤلم في نفس الوقت بس بجد مرسي خالص علي الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: * مؤلم ولاكن **

موضوع جميل يا بيتر رغم انه تراجيدي شويتين بس كلمات معبرة 

قطعت قلبى وانا بقراءها


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: * مؤلم ولاكن **



candy shop قال:


> رائع جداااااااااااااااااا يا بيتر​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا ليك​
> 
> ...


*اشكر مجاملتك يا candy shop*​


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: * مؤلم ولاكن **



MarMar2004 قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل جدا يا بيتر ومؤلم في نفس الوقت بس بجد مرسي خالص علي الموضوع الرائع ده


*اشكرك يا MarMar2004*
*على مرورك *​


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: * مؤلم ولاكن **



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> موضوع جميل يا بيتر رغم انه تراجيدي شويتين بس كلمات معبرة
> 
> قطعت قلبى وانا بسمعها


*الف مليون سلامه لقلبك يا ExtreemFXTrade*
*المهم انه عحبك *
*شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: * مؤلم ولاكن **



> *واخيرا*
> 
> 
> *ابتسم بوجه الكوارث مهما..... كانت مؤلمه*
> *فهي بالكاد ستخجل منك ...... وتولي مدبره*​


 
موضوع رائع كلمات اروع
اشكرك يا بيتر 
وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: * مؤلم ولاكن **



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع رائع كلمات اروع
> 
> اشكرك يا بيتر
> 
> وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


*اشكرك يا نيفين رمزى على هذا المرور*
*وربنا يبارك ثمره خدمتنا جميعا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: * مؤلم ولاكن **

مؤلم أن


تعاندك الدنيا......و متعب أن تتحداك الظروف


ولكن


تأكد أن الحياة تركع أمامك عندما تجدك تبتسم لما تفعله بك

فعلا مواجهة الصعاب والمشاكل بالابتساامه تجعل الانسان أكثر قدره على تخطيهااا ..........ميرررسى يا بيتر على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## نيفين ثروت (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: * مؤلم ولاكن **

الله يا بيتر
كلمات فى قمه الروعه و الجمال
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## BITAR (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: * مؤلم ولاكن **



Dona Nabil قال:


> مؤلم أن
> 
> 
> تعاندك الدنيا......و متعب أن تتحداك الظروف
> ...


*كلامك واقعى جدا يا Dona Nabil*
*ان الابتسامه تفتح الابواب المغلقه*​


----------



## BITAR (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: * مؤلم ولاكن **



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الله يا بيتر​
> كلمات فى قمه الروعه و الجمال
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*شكرا يا نيفين ثروت *
*ربنا يبارك حياتنا جميعا*
​


----------



## captive2010 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟؟*

_*
مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟

مؤلم أن


تضحك وعيناك تصرخ بالدموع


ولكن .


رائع أن تبتسم عندما ينتظر منك الآخرون البكاء

*·~-.¸¸,.-~****· ~-.¸¸,.-~*


مؤلم أن


تبتسم بوجه الجارح فقط ..منعا للإحراج ولازدحام المكان


ولكن .


رائع أن تبتسم وأنت تتمزق ...منعا للقطيعة و حفاظا للعلاقات


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****· ~-.¸¸,.-~*

مؤلم أن


تجلس بين الناس تضحك تبتسم ....... وأنت تختنق


ولكن


رائع أن تحتضر لتمنح الآخرين ضحكة صافية وابتسامة مشجعه


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****· ~-.¸¸,.-~*


مؤلم أن


تنتظر كلمة تشجيع ... أو ابتسامة حنان .. وتحيا بدون حبيب

ولكن..


رائع أن تشجع وتقف بصف كل انسان وتكون حنونا معطاء متضامنا مع كل بشر


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****· ~-.¸¸,.-~*


مؤلم أن

تعطيهم ما كان ملكك و كان بيديك .... برضاك و رغما عنك


ولكن..


رائع طعم التضحية في سبيل من تحب ومن لا تحب


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****· ~-.¸¸,.-~*


مؤلم أن


تبكي بمفردك .. وأشد إيلاما أن لا تجد من يفهم سبب بكائك ويقدره


ولكن..


رائع الإيمان بالفرج القريب والرب الرحيم


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****· ~-.¸¸,.-~*


مؤلم أن


تسافر مبتعداً ولا تجد من يودعك ولا تظن أن أحدا ينتظر عودتك


ولكن..


ما أروع أن تلقاهم ناسياً مسامحا صافحا متجاهلا غدرهم فأنت اكبر من حماقاتهم


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****· ~-.¸¸,.-~*

مؤلم ان

يموت حلمك وتنتحر آمالك ... وتسافر حبيبتك


ولكن..


ما أروع الإيمان والتسليم والتأكد من رحمة الله و قدرته علي إرجاعها لك


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****· ~-.¸¸,.-~*


مؤلم أن

تعاندك الدنيا......و متعب أن تتحداك الظروف



ولكن..


تأكد أن الحياة تركع أمامك عندما تجدك تبتسم لما تفعله بك


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****· ~-.¸¸,.-~**· ~-.¸¸,.-~** **·~-.¸¸,.-~ *

ابتسم


بوجه الحياة تفهم العالم وتقبل الناس كما هم لا كما تريدهم أنت...
تحدى ألازمات.. وقاوم الصفعات


واخيرا


ابتسم بوجه الكوارث مهما..... كانت مؤلمه
فهي بالكاد ستخجل منك ...... وتولي مدبره*_​


----------



## el-koptan (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟؟*

*مؤلم أنى أقعد ساعة علشان أقرا الموضوع ده
ولكن
 ممتع أن أقراه
ده صدقنى أجمل موضوع قريته من ساعة ما أشتركت فى المنتدى ألخوك القبطااااااااااان:d
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟؟*

[quotمؤلم أن


تبكي بمفردك .. وأشد إيلاما أن لا تجد من يفهم سبب بكائك ويقدره


ولكن..


رائع الإيمان بالفرج القريب والرب الرحيمe][/quote]
*موضوع رائع ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## tamer_desh2007 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟؟*

متشكر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## SALVATION (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟؟*

_



ما أروع الإيمان والتسليم والتأكد من رحمة الله و قدرته علي إرجاعها لك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
ايد ربنا بتهون علينا كتييييييير
كلمات جميلة جدا captive
تسلم ايدك





مشكووووور ​_


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟؟*



> *مؤلم أن
> 
> 
> تبتسم بوجه الجارح فقط ..منعا للإحراج ولازدحام المكان
> ...


 
ميرسي يا مينا علي مواضيعك الرائعه
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟؟*

موضوع رااااااااااائع جدا يا مينا 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟؟*

شكرا مينا
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## sara23 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟؟*

_كلمات جميله بجد
حاجات كتير منها لمستنى
ميرسى كتير وربنا يباركك​_


----------



## god love 2011 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟؟*

مؤلم أن


تجلس بين الناس تضحك تبتسم ....... وأنت تختنق


ولكن


رائع أن تحتضر لتمنح الآخرين ضحكة صافية وابتسامة مشجعه


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****· ~-.¸¸,.-~*


مؤلم أن


تنتظر كلمة تشجيع ... أو ابتسامة حنان .. وتحيا بدون حبيب

ولكن..


رائع أن تشجع وتقف بصف كل انسان وتكون حنونا معطاء متضامنا مع كل بشر


*·~-.¸¸,.-~****· ~-.¸¸,.-~*
موضوع اكترررررررررررر من الرررررررررررررررررررررروعه بجد 

 وربنا معاك ويباركك​​ ​


----------



## twety (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟؟*



> *مؤلم أن
> 
> 
> تنتظر كلمة تشجيع ... أو ابتسامة حنان .. وتحيا بدون حبيب
> ...


 
*موضوع جميل ياكابتيف*
*تسلم ايدك *

*يدوووووم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع حلوووووووو جداااااااا جدااااااا بجد ميرسى كتيررررررر و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## viviane tarek (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مؤلم ولكن؟؟؟؟*



> *[size="5[center]"]مؤلم أن
> تبتسم بوجه الجارح فقط ..منعا للإحراج ولازدحام المكان
> 
> ولكن .
> ...



*فعلا" الموقف دة انا اتحطيت فية
وحسيت نفس الأحساس*​



> *مؤلم أن
> تبكي بمفردك .. وأشد إيلاما أن لا تجد من يفهم سبب بكائك ويقدره
> 
> ولكن..
> ...




*فعلا" ربنا الوحيد
اليمسح دمعنى 
وشيل احزنا
صعب تلاقى حد يقدر حزنك
حتى اقرب الناس اليك
*​
*موضوع رائع  
وكليمات جميلة جدا"
ومشاعر برغم انها حزينة
لاكن التفائل اكثر بكثير
ربنا يبركك ويعوضك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: * مؤلم ولاكن **

*تم الدمج​*


----------

